# A year ago, today...



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

A year ago today, our precious babygirl, Dakota, got her angel wings. If love alone would have kept her here, shewould have lived a thousand lifetimes. #TooBeautifulForThisWorld 

I found my way to heaven, I’mstanding at the gate,
I looked up at Saint Peter, and toldhim I’d like to wait.

I won’t be any trouble, I’ll sithere with a smile,
I’ll be watching for my family, theywon’t be along for a while.

I promise not to bother you, I’llnever be a nag,
You’ll know it when they get here,my tail will start to wag.

They all seem to like me here, theyalways make such a fuss,
“You’re such a lovely doggy, whydon’t you come with us?”.

Although they seem so friendly, Iknow I could never go,
It’s nothing I hold against them,there’s just something that they don’t know…

I’m waiting here for my humans, theywere my heart, you see,
This just can’t be my heaven,without them here with me.

Remembering Dakota - Video Dailymotion


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These anniversaries are so hard, especially the first one. 

Very sorry for your loss, I hope when you think of Dakota today, the memories you shared will bring a smile and much comfort to you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you a hug on this sad anniversary, it's so hard without them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dakota*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> These anniversaries are so hard, especially the first one.
> 
> Very sorry for your loss, I hope when you think of Dakota today, the memories you shared will bring a smile and much comfort to you.


Rest in peace, sweet, beautiful, Dakota! I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are playing with you at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That poem made me tear up. Okay, cry. 

The anniversaries are so hard. So many memories.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

What a lovely tribute to your beautiful Dakota!! I have tears in my eyes, but I laughed at her chasing snowballs. She looked like she had an amazing happy life and lived every second of it! 
Hugs to you and Quinsy, from Bodie and I.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Anniversaries are really hard. For me they really don't get easier. I try to take comfort in the fact that our fur kids at the bridge would not want us to be sad. How could they when they dedicated their lives to giving us happiness? I hope that you can remember all of the good times today and take comfort in them. I am so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> What a lovely tribute to your beautiful Dakota!! I have tears in my eyes, but I laughed at her chasing snowballs. She looked like she had an amazing happy life and lived every second of it!
> Hugs to you and Quinsy, from Bodie and I.




She was such an awesome girl. How is that handsome Bodie? Would love to see recent pix of him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a beautiful video of a beautiful girl.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Beautiful poem and beautiful memorial video. I need my box of tissues. I can see that Dakota was a special girl. A heart of gold. You and your family are blessed for the love and happiness Dakota shared with you. Hard as it may, we must all keep on smiling so as not to disappoint our golden babies waiting at the bridge. Hugs.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

What a beautiful girl. Your video was a celebration of a wonderful life. Today I am celebrating the life of my boy, feeling very alone. I know I am not alone in my pain. Thank you for sharing Dakota's wonderful life with us.
Buddy


----------

